# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] خبرات ادارية

## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"] عليك بالاهتمام بالعاملين معك [/frame]

لا بد أن تتذكر أن العاملين لن يهتموا بقدر ما تعرف ؛ حتى يعرفوا قدر اهتمامك ، ولهذا أشعرهم باهتمامك أولاً ، وبعدها يمكنك أن تطلب منهم أن يفعلوا أي شيء ، فلسنا مجتمعاً من الآلات ، حيث أننا نتعامل مع بشر، والناس لهم مشاعرهم ، وكل واحد يطمح في أن يكون موضع محبة وتقدير واحترام. 
ولهذا إذا ما عاملت الناس بهذه الطريقة ؛ فانهم يستجيبون بشكل أفضل ؛ أما إذا ما عاملتهم كما تعامل الإنسان الآلي فانهم يستجيبون كما تستجيب تلك الآلة ، وبهذا الوضع يصعب عليك الحصول على أي إبداع ، وستلاحظ أنهم يعبرون عن شعورهم بالتعاسة من خلال مظاهر معينة مثل هبوط المعنويات وكثرة المشاكل. 



[frame="7 80"] لاتكلف العاملين من العمل ما يشق عليهم حتى وإن كنت تطيق ذلك [/frame]

لا تتوقع من العاملين معك أن يكرسوا أنفسهم للعمل على غرار ما تفعل أنت ، فالسبب الذي جعل منك مسؤولاً لعمل معين هو أنك تنظر إلى ذلك العمل من منظور مختلف عن بقية العاملين ، ولهذا أدعمهم في ذلك ؛ ولكن عليك أن تتفهم جيداً أن المخلصين المضحين هم الاستثناء لا القاعدة. وتنشئ المشكلة عندما يتوقع المسئول من العاملين تحته أن يعملوا ساعات فوق المطلوب لأنه هو يفعل ذلك ، أو أن يجعلوا العمل معهم داخل وخارج البيت لأنه هو يفعل ذلك ، أو أن يجعلوا عملاً معيناً هو كل حياتهم لأنه يفعل ذلك ، فعلى المسئولين والقادة أن يقدموا مثالاً يحتذي به ؛ ولكن عليهم أيضاً أن يدركوا الفارق بين تقديم المثال والمطالبة المقنعة ، فالعاملون معك يريدون أن يعملوا ومع ذلك يريدون أن يستمتعوا بعلاقاتهم العائلية وصداقاتهم ونشاطاتهم ، أما تبعات تجاهل هذه القاعدة فسوف يكون الاستياء الخفي أو السافر ، واحتمال تخريب نظام العمل. 



[frame="7 80"] قدر الفوارق بين العاملين [/frame]

 وابحث عن الصفات المشتركة بينهم للانطلاق بالعمل منها ؛ 
وحتى تستطيع إدارة الأفراد المختلفين بطرق مختلفة 
إن إدارة العمل تكون في بعض الأحيان صعبة على المسؤولين الذين يحاولون إدارة العمل بطريقة واحدة فقط ؛ لأن ما يحفز شخصاً ما ؛ قد لا يحفز الآخر. ولهذا عليك أن تدرس الفروق ؛ وتقيم المزايا الفريدة ؛ حتى تنتفع بها. 



[frame="7 80"] عبر عن امتنانك تجاه من يحسن تأدية عمله [/frame]

كلنا نحب أن يكون هناك من يقدرنا ، ويقدر العمل الذي نقوم به ، فالعامل يحقق نتائج غير عادية عندما يشعر بأنه موضع تقدير واحترام ، وقد بينت البحوث أن الناس جوعى للتقدير عندما يتلقون ثناء أصيلاً. 
ولهذا اشكر أعضاء فريقك ، واثن على نجاحا تهم وإنجازاتهم ، ويمكنك أن توجه تقديرك مباشرة أمام الآخرين بشكل شفهي أو مكتوب أو بأكثر من طريقة ؛ وهذا بدوره يؤكد على نظرتهم لك كقائد يحسن للمحسن على إحسانه. 
وسوف تلاحظ من العاملين أنهم متى ما وجدوا مستوى من الأداء ممكناً تحقيقه ويحقق لهم الثناء ؛ حتى يبادروا لإنجازه بهدف الحفاظ على الانطباع الذي وضعوه في ذهن المسئول. 



[frame="7 80"] أسأل العاملين معك عن احتياجاتهم [/frame]

إحدى افضل الطرق التي تجعل من إدارتك للعمل فعّاله هي التأكيد على فعالية العاملين معك من خلال توفير لوازم واحتياجات عملهم ، فالعاملون إذا ما كانوا لا يعملون بكامل طاقاتهم ؛ فإنك أنت الذي لا يعمل بكامل طاقته. 
ولا تفترض بشكل آلي أن هذا سوف يكلفك الكثير من المال ، إذ غالباً ما تكون الأمور الصغيرة هي ما يعيقهم عن القيام بعملهم بأكبر فعاليه ممكنة. 



[frame="7 80"] أخلص للعامل يخلص لك [/frame]

الناس عادة يستجيبون بنفس الطريقة التي بها يعاملون ، فالاحترام يفرض الاحترام ، والعجرفة تجلب العجرفة ، والإخلاص يبني الإخلاص ، وهذا المصطلح الأخير مصطلح مهم يجب غرسه في نفس الموظف أو العامل، فهو يعني السهر على صالح العمل ، وعدم التخلي عنه في الأوقات الصعبة ، وهو يعني التركيز على إيجابيات العلاقة بين العامل والعمل ، وتصغير متاعبها حين تتعرض أمور العمل للخطر. 
فعلاقة المسؤول بالعاملين تشبه العلاقة الزوجية من حيث كونه التزام على مدى السنوات ؛ وليس خلال شهر العسل فقط ، ومادام الحال هكذا فلابد من العناية والاهتمام بها. 



[frame="7 80"] عليك بالاعتراف بالخطأ في حق العاملين معك وطلب الصفح منهم [/frame]

فعن طريق الاعتراف بأخطائك تنقي الجو ، وتقدم نموذجاً يحتذى به من الشعور بالمسؤولية ، ولابد أن تنتبه أنه نادراً ما تمر الأخطاء دون أن يتنبه لها الناس. 
وإن حاولت أن تغطي على هذا الخطأ فإنك ستبذل قسطاً كبيراً من الطاقة في سبيل التغطية عليه مما يؤدي إلى مضاعفة الأذى وزيادة الضغط من خلال صرفك للوقت والجهد في محاولتك للتوصل إلى الحل. 
أما عندما تعترف بأخطائك فإن ذلك يزيد من تقدير الناس لك ، ويصبح الناس أكثر ميلاً إلى منحك ثقتهم في الأمور الأخرى. 



[frame="7 80"] أعط الصلاحية للمتعاونين معك على قدر مسئولياتهم [/frame]

فإذا لم تأت الصلاحية على قدر المسؤولية فسوف تفضي بالموظف إلى الفشل ، وهذا ليس من العدل في شيء. 
فمن الخطاء أن يحدد المسؤولون مهمة ويحملون مسؤولية تنفيذها إلى أحد الأشخاص ؛ ولكن لألف سبب وسبب يمنعونه عن صلاحية التنفيذ ، وهكذا يحطمون معنويات العاملين معهم. 
وهكذا يصبح أي موظف يشعر بأنه يستخدم ككبش فداء يضحي به عندما تتدهور الأمور ، وربما يكون على حق ، حتى صاحب التفكير الإيجابي يتوصل إلى نتيجة مفادها أنه لن ينجيه سوى الحظ. 



[frame="7 80"] لا تجعل العلاقات الشخصية الاجتماعية تطغى على العلاقة العملية [/frame]

فالعلاقات الاجتماعية لا تُنجِح العمل إلا إذا أُبقيت مستقلة عنه ، بحيث لا تشكل عائقاً يحول دون بلوغه ، وإذا صادف ولو مرة واحدة أن تشككت في قرار جيد ؛لأنه قد يسيء إلى علاقة شخصية مع أحد العاملين ؛ فإنك تكون عندها قد تجاوزت الحدود المسموح بها ، وأسأت إلى سير العمل. 



[frame="7 80"] اختر كلماتك بعناية فقد تحمل أهمية أكبر مما تعتقد [/frame]

الموقع والصلاحية يعطيان كلماتك قوة أكبر ، فعندما تحرز موقعاً إدارياً ؛ فإن كلماتك يصبح لها وقع مختلف على أسماع وعقول الموظفين ؛ حتى أن ما قد يبدو نقاشاً عابراً في نظرك يشكل قضية حياة أو موت بالنسبة للمتعاونين معك ، فهم يعودون إلى بيوتهم ليلاً ، ويحدثون زملاءهم وعائلاتهم عن كلامك وكم كان مذهلاً أو ذكياً أو فظيعاً أو ضعيفاً.

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ...
أستاذ نادر,,,الموضوع جميل ..
هو عادةً الكلام يكون سهل وممكن كلنا نكون عارفين إن هذه النصائح هي الأمثل ولكن غالباً عند التنفيذ نرى شيء آخر...
جميل أن نرى هذه الأساسيات مطبقة بشكل جيد بالتأكيد..
شكراً على النقل أستاذ نادر..
..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .... اسكندرانى
تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالموضوع ولى عودة إن شاء الله 
للتعليق على نقاط الموضوع ومن واقع تجربتى الشخصية
فى الإدارة أيضاً ...أشكرك أخى على الطرح الراقى والمفيد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأستاذ الفاضل / اسكندراني

كما عودتنا... تأتينا بما نقرأه في دقيقة... ونعيش معه عمرا.

بارك الله فيك، وأدامك منهلا لا نشبع من خيراته.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كلمات ونصائح من ذهب
ولكن - وكما قالت زهراء-
يقف الكثيرون عاجزون عن التنفيذ

نسأل الله - عز وجل - ان يلهمنا الهدايه واتباع مانتعلم

اخى الغالى ... اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك

فعلا ماتكتبه مرجع لنا فى تعاملاتنا 
وصقل خبراتنا الحياتيه

خالصمودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاخ الكريم اسكندراني \نادر

الحقيقة الكلام في الخبرات الادارية لا نهاية له ولكنك لخصته في خطوات ونقاط هامة
انا في رايي المتواضع ...اي عمل ناجح يقوم بالاساس على ادارة ناجحة ومدير قادر ان يجمع بين 
الخبرة الادارية والحلم والخلق ..حتى يقود العمل الجماعي \ عمل الفريق الواحد الى الرقي 
بمنتحزات المنشأة والصعود بها الى ارقى مستوى...

استمتعت بما جاء في مقالك واتمنى ان يتحلى الجميع بمثل هذه المثل الادارية

مع التحية والتقدير

لميس الامام*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم 

موضوع جميل ورائع 
كم أتمنى أن يصل الى أيدى كل صاحب عمل 
ثم يدخل إلى قلبه فيلتزم بما جاء فيه 

فعلاقات العمل ومشاكله وأحداثه تؤثر على حياتنا أثناء وبعد أوقات العمل كما أن كل مكانمر به خلاله ينعكس على حياتنا كلها فى البيت ومع الأهل والأصدقاء ...
وكلما زاد الانضباط والراحة النفسية والود والاحترام 
كلما تحسنت حياتنا ومجتمعنا ككل ...

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم على النقل المتميز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ....اسكندرانى
فى الواقع ان تجربتى الشخصية مع الإدارة تجربة (عصامية) بعض الشئ فقد دخلت هذا المجال ولا أعرف فيه شيئاً تقريباً وجدتنى مسئولة عن مؤسسه تربوية صغيرة ( حضانة أطفال) ومسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن نجاح هذه المؤسسة والبدء بها من لاشئ والوصول بها إلى قمة النجاح والتأثير فى المجتمع المحيط بها والحمد لله و أعترف لك أننى حينما أجد نفسى فى موقف مسئولية وأمرواقع وتحدى لابد وأن أجتازه.... تتملكنى طاقات و ملكات لا أعرف من أين تأتينى وصدقنى وبلا أى مبالغة فإن كل النقاط التى ذكرتها فى مقالك القيم هذا أعرفها وأمارسها وليس عن معرفة أو دراسة مسبقة ولكن من واقع تجربة وعشرات الأخطاء وقعت فيها ودفعت ثمنها أيضاً لكى أصل فى النهاية إلى طريقة ناجحة (وبلا مغرور) مضرب للمثل فى مجتمعى الصغير الذى أعيش فيه ....
واسمح لى ان أضيف بعض الأشياء من واقع هذه التجربة الشخصية ...
- للأسف العامل فى مجتمعنا تحكمه القيم العاطفية والإعتبارات الشخصية ... ورغم محاولاتى أن تكون العلاقة بينى وبين من يعملوا معى علاقة ودية وأخوية نظراً لأن فارق السن بيننا ليس كبير بل وأحياناً هناك من يكبرنى سناً إلا أن هناك نسبة ( وليست قليلة) من العاملين يتخذوا من هذه الإخوة ذريعة للإهمال فى العمل إعتماداً على العلاقات الشخصية التى أبنيها معهم مما يحدونى فى بعض الأوقات أن أوقف هذه العلاقة وبمنتهى الحزم أحياناً مع هؤلاء الفئة 

- هناك أيضاً ندرة العمالة المدربة فمعظم الخريجين ( وللأسف مستوى الخريجين هذه الأيام فى منتهى التردى) غير مدربين ولا يرغبوا حتى فى التعلم أو التدرب على العمل مما يضطرنى أن أبذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً ليس فقط فى الإدارة ولكن فى تدريب هؤلاء حتى يعطونى النتيجة التى اطمح إليها

- أصعب وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يواجه الإدارى أو صاحب العمل هو العلاقات ومشاكلها بين العاملين فهو مطالب بإستمرار أن يكون حكماً وقاضياً ( عادلاً) طوال الوقت وكلمات المجاملة والإطراء على قدر ما هى مطلوبة منه ومرغوبة لرفع معنويات العاملين معه إلا انها لابد ان تكون موزونة جداااا وفى محلها حتى لا يتهم ( من وراء ظهره طبعاً) بالمحاباة وتفضيل أحد العاملين على الاخر مما يولد مشاكل حقيقية بينهم وتعطل بالفعل سير العمل ودرجة جودته وفاعليته ...

أخى العزيز .... اسكندرانى 
أسفة على الإطالة ولكنى كنت أود قول الكثير فى هذا الموضوع وسامحنى إن سمحت لنفسى بالإستطراد فى الكلام ... فى الواقع قاعة رجال الأعمال إكتشاف بالنسبة لى فهنا وجدت مواضيع غاية فى الجودة والإفادة ( بارك الله فيكم)
وأرجو ان تتقبل مرورى ... وتحياتى

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> أصعب وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يواجه الإدارى أو صاحب العمل هو العلاقات ومشاكلها بين العاملين فهو مطالب بإستمرار أن يكون حكماً وقاضياً ( عادلاً) طوال الوقت وكلمات المجاملة والإطراء على قدر ما هى مطلوبة منه ومرغوبة لرفع معنويات العاملين معه إلا انها لابد ان تكون موزونة جداااا وفى محلها حتى لا يتهم ( من وراء ظهره طبعاً) بالمحاباة وتفضيل أحد العاملين على الاخر مما يولد مشاكل حقيقية بينهم وتعطل بالفعل سير العمل ودرجة جودته وفاعليته ...


السلام عليكم 
الاخت الفاضلة جيهان اسمحى لى أن أتناقش معك فى تلك النقطة بالذات التى أتفق معك فيها ولكن اسمحى لى أن  أعبر عنها من وجهة النظر الاخرى لانها فعلا نقطة مهمة وخطيرة تؤثر سلبا أو ايجابا فى العملية الادارية كلها 

فهناك من يعمل بجد واخلاص وفى نفس الوقت يجيد التعبير عما يقوم به بمعنى أن مجهوده واضحا جليا للمدير ربما لطبيعة شخصيته وربما لقصده إظهار هذا الجهد لمديره حتى يأخذ مكانة متميزة وتقربا له ...
والله أعلم بالنوايا ... 
وهناك من يقوم بنفس عمله وربما بجودة وإخلاص أعلى ولكنه من النوع الذى لاتهمه المظاهر ولايسعى وراء كلمات الشكر والثناء أو فلنقل لايجيد التعبير عن نفسه وعمله ومجهوده أو يخشى لطبيعته الخجولة الإقتراب من مديره اجتماعيا...
ومن هنا تأتى المشكلات إن لم ينتبه المدير الواعى فسيظلم هذا المجتهد الذى يعمل فى صمت على حساب الآخر ... وقد يترتب على هذا اصابته بالاحباط ويضعف حماسه 



فالمدير فى رأيى كحكم المبارة عليه اتخاذ قراراته  بأذنيه وبعينيه هو وليس بأذن وأعين وحركات غيره سواء أكانوا لاعبين فى المبارة أو مساعدين له فى التحكيم 

وأكرر شكرى للاخ العزيز اسكندرانى ولك اختى جيهان وأتمنى أن تكون وصلت وجهة نظرى وتجيبينى عليها كمديرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى الجميلة ....إشراقة أمل

بداية أود أن أوضح أن العملية الإدارية عملية مرهقة جداً أكثر مما يتخيل أى إنسان وتحتاج لموهبة حقيقية وضبط إنفعالى وسرعة ودقة وحزم فى إتخاذ القرارات المختلفة هذا بالإضافة لكاريزما خاصة جداً هذه الكاريزما التى تتيح للمدير الناجح أن يكون محبوباً ومرهوباً فى نفس الوقت فلابد من وجود (مسافة) معينه بينه وبين العاملين معه (مسافة) وليست (جفوة )والفرق كبير جداً بين الإثنين ...
ومن مشاق الإدارة أيضاً تمييز العامل المجد والمجيد فى عمله والذى لا يجيد الظهور أو تسويق عمله لدى المدير المدير الذكى الفطن فقط هو من يكتشف هذا العامل ويعطيه قدره المادى والمعنوى ويكسر حاجز الخجل هذا ويجعله أكثر ثقة فى نفسه وفى عمله ...وذلك يتأتى بالمتابعة الدقيقة جداً لسير العمل وأسلوب عمل العاملين معه... المدير الناجح الذى لا يسمع بأذنه ولكن بعينيه فأذنه هى عينيه التى يرى بهما العمل الجيد والذى يستحق التقدير و المكافئة ... المدير الجيد هو من يعرف كل مهام العمل فى مؤسسته التى يديرها ويعرف درجة صعوبة كل عمل ويستعير عقل وقلب كل من يعملوا معه حتى يستطيع إكتشاف العقبات والمشاكل التى من الممكن أن تعيق العمل ... المدير الجيد هو أكثر العاملين عملاً وهو القدوة سواء بالفعل أو بالكلمة و صدقينى حتى بالمظهر ...
أرجوأن أكون قد أفدتك وجاوبت على تساؤلك إجابة وافية 
وتحياتى الدائمة لكى أختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

*أ/ نادر* 
*حضرتك عارف بقي فيها إدارة و خبرات يبقي أنا هاتكلم يعني هاتلكم * 
*مشاركة بمثابة تسجيل حضور و لي عودة للتعليق بما تيتحه لي خبراتي المتواضعة* 
*خالص تحياتي لك و شكري علي مثل تلك الإضافة المتميزة كعادتك*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="7 80"]ابى العزيز الاسكندرانى


اكيد طبعا موضوع منتهى الروعه كما تعودنا منك

انت تعلم انى بيتوتيه؟

ولم اخرج للعمل وكم كنت اتمنى ان اعمل
لكن ؟ القدر

انهُ شرف كبير لي ان اشارك معكم هنا

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم على النقل المتميز 

ابنتك نهى
 :Bye2:  :Bye2:  :Bye2:  :Bye2: 

[/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
حقيقه خبرات ادرايه ممتازة ولكن استاذ نادر اجدها صعبه بعض الشئ خاصه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه التى اصبحت تتماشى على خبرات اهوائيه وذاتيه ومصلحيه الا من رحم ربى 
كم اتمنى ان يكون كل صاحب اداره او مسؤل عن موقع ما ان يتسم بهذه الصفات ولكن الغريب ان الكل يعلم ولكن لايتماشى مع ماهو معلوم اصبح مزاج المديرين واهوائهم وانتمأتهم هى الاسلوب المهيمن فى التعامل 
الاخت جيهان اوضحت مميزات شخصيه خاصه بها وجميل جدا ان تحاول ان تمشى على هذا الدرب الطيب من الحكم العادل والمساواه 
تحيه تقدير لحضرتك اخى الفاضل ولاختى الفاضله جيهان
والى لقاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ...
> أستاذ نادر,,,الموضوع جميل ..
> هو عادةً الكلام يكون سهل وممكن كلنا نكون عارفين إن هذه النصائح هي الأمثل ولكن غالباً عند التنفيذ نرى شيء آخر...
> جميل أن نرى هذه الأساسيات مطبقة بشكل جيد بالتأكيد..
> شكراً على النقل أستاذ نادر..
> ..*




ابنتى العزيزة 
زهــــراء 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


قد تكون بالفعل هناك  فجوه بين النظرية والتطبيق 

وان المعرفة تختلف عن التنفيذ 

لكن الحقيقه ان الفروق الشخصية بين الافراد وخصوصا بين القياده 

هى التى تحكم التنفيذ وتاثيره على الافراد 

دور القائد او المدير هو الذى يتحكم فعليا فى رفع كفاءة الافراد او اصابتهم بالاحباط 

زيادة انتماء العامل او تمرده 

شكرا ابنتى العزيزة زهراء على مرورك الكريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى العزيز .... اسكندرانى
> تسجيل حضور وإعجاب بالموضوع ولى عودة إن شاء الله 
> للتعليق على نقاط الموضوع ومن واقع تجربتى الشخصية
> فى الإدارة أيضاً ...أشكرك أخى على الطرح الراقى والمفيد





اختى العزيزة 
جيهان محمد على 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


مرحبا بك وبمشاركتك 

وفى انتظار عودتك ببعض التجارب الادارية التى تضيف بالتاكيد لنا الكثير من المعرفة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأستاذ الفاضل / اسكندراني
> 
> كما عودتنا... تأتينا بما نقرأه في دقيقة... ونعيش معه عمرا.
> 
> بارك الله فيك، وأدامك منهلا لا نشبع من خيراته.





اخى العزيز
ايمن رشدى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه  العطرة 

جزاك الله عنى خيرا يارب 

لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## حسام عمر

*السلام عليكم

الأستاذ الفاضل / اسكندراني*

*الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## فاضــل

أرجو ان تكون لي عودة لهذا الموضوع القيم و الشيق حيث أن لدي ّ بعض ما يمكنني المشاركة به في هذا الشأن

فإلى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله

مع وافر الشكر لأخي الحبيب اسكندراني على حب الإفادة الذي تنطق به كلماته

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كلمات ونصائح من ذهب
> ولكن - وكما قالت زهراء-
> يقف الكثيرون عاجزون عن التنفيذ
> 
> نسأل الله - عز وجل - ان يلهمنا الهدايه واتباع مانتعلم
> 
> اخى الغالى ... اسكندرانى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ...





اخى العزيز 
شاعر الرومانسية
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مروك العطر الطيب 

بالفعل قد يكون التعليم شىء والتطبيق شئ اخر 

لكن اكيد المواقف التى يتعرض لها المدير او الادارى 

تفرض عليه التعلم وهو ما نسميه 

 الخبره

فاذا لم يتعلم  الادارة واساليبها 

فالزمن  كفيل بتعليمه الخبرات الضرورية 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ نادر..
موضوع جميل فعلا......تسلم أيدك.. :f: 
فدائما تلقى بموضوعاتك الثرية عن الأدراة وأصولها وكيفية النجاح والوصول للترقى والتميز.. :y: 
فى أنتظار جديدك الأدراى المتميز الناجح دائمااااا.... تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى  :M (32):

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الاخ الكريم اسكندراني \نادر
> 
> الحقيقة الكلام في الخبرات الادارية لا نهاية له ولكنك لخصته في خطوات ونقاط هامة
> انا في رايي المتواضع ...اي عمل ناجح يقوم بالاساس على ادارة ناجحة ومدير قادر ان يجمع بين 
> الخبرة الادارية والحلم والخلق ..حتى يقود العمل الجماعي \ عمل الفريق الواحد الى الرقي 
> بمنتحزات المنشأة والصعود بها الى ارقى مستوى...
> 
> استمتعت بما جاء في مقالك واتمنى ان يتحلى الجميع بمثل هذه المثل الادارية
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لميس الامام  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الجميله 

ورايك القيم 
اتفق معك ليت كل مدير او ادارى يجمع بين الخبرة الادارية والحلم والخلق حتى يقود العمل الجماعي 

اشكرك مره اخرى على اضافتك الكريمة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> موضوع جميل ورائع 
> كم أتمنى أن يصل الى أيدى كل صاحب عمل 
> ثم يدخل إلى قلبه فيلتزم بما جاء فيه 
> 
> فعلاقات العمل ومشاكله وأحداثه تؤثر على حياتنا أثناء وبعد أوقات العمل كما أن كل مكانمر به خلاله ينعكس على حياتنا كلها فى البيت ومع الأهل والأصدقاء ...
> وكلما زاد الانضباط والراحة النفسية والود والاحترام 
> كلما تحسنت حياتنا ومجتمعنا ككل ...
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
إشراقة أمل
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مشاركتك واضافتك الحيويه 

بالفعل  لقد فتحتى افاق واسعه لدور المدير او القائد فى التاثير على الحياه الخاصة للعاملين 

واستمرار هذا التاثير حتى بعد انتهاء اوقات العمل وانتقال هذه الحاله الى المنزل والاسرة 

فكلما نجح المدير فى رفع الروح المعنوية للعامل وبث الثقة فى النفس 

بالتالى كل هذه الامور جديره بتحويل حياة الانسان الى اسعد وامتع 

دمتى بكل خير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
جيهان محمد على 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


لا اجد ما اضيفه  على كلامك الا انى ابرز تجاربك واضيفها الى الموضوع 





> للأسف العامل فى مجتمعنا تحكمه القيم العاطفية والإعتبارات الشخصية ... ورغم محاولاتى أن تكون العلاقة بينى وبين من يعملوا معى علاقة ودية وأخوية نظراً لأن فارق السن بيننا ليس كبير بل وأحياناً هناك من يكبرنى سناً إلا أن هناك نسبة ( وليست قليلة) من العاملين يتخذوا من هذه الإخوة ذريعة للإهمال فى العمل إعتماداً على العلاقات الشخصية التى أبنيها معهم مما يحدونى فى بعض الأوقات أن أوقف هذه العلاقة وبمنتهى الحزم أحياناً مع هؤلاء الفئة


هذه حاله شائعة   حينمتا يلمس العامل ان المدير يعامله بنوع من  المعامله الطيبه الكريمة 

ويجب ان نفرق بين الطيبه والتسيب 

المعامله الكريمة الطيبه مع الحزم 

علاقة الثواب والعقاب تكون دائما هى الفيصل فى المواقف 

طالما العض يستغلها  بسوء 

المدير الواعى يجب ان يكون حريص جدااااااااااا 

فى علاقته الطيبه مع العاملين حتى لا تصل الى العاملين احساس ان المدير ضعيف 

صدقتى فى ملاحظتك القيمه 

بالفعل جديرة بالمناقشه والتقييم 




> هناك أيضاً ندرة العمالة المدربة فمعظم الخريجين ( وللأسف مستوى الخريجين هذه الأيام فى منتهى التردى) غير مدربين ولا يرغبوا حتى فى التعلم أو التدرب على العمل مما يضطرنى أن أبذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً ليس فقط فى الإدارة ولكن فى تدريب هؤلاء حتى يعطونى النتيجة التى اطمح إليها


قد يكون من اهم ادوار المدير الجيد 

هو تدريب العاملين ورفع مستواهم وخبراتهم فى العمل 

لادائه على اكمل وجه 

قد يكون مجهود مضاعف لكن بالتاكيد مردود هذا التدريب سيكون فى صالح العمل 

وايضا تخفيف العبء على المدير 

الا اذا كان المدير مركزى ولا يفوض سلطته الى العاملين معه 





> أصعب وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يواجه الإدارى أو صاحب العمل هو العلاقات ومشاكلها بين العاملين فهو مطالب بإستمرار أن يكون حكماً وقاضياً ( عادلاً) طوال الوقت وكلمات المجاملة والإطراء على قدر ما هى مطلوبة منه ومرغوبة لرفع معنويات العاملين معه إلا انها لابد ان تكون موزونة جداااا وفى محلها حتى لا يتهم ( من وراء ظهره طبعاً) بالمحاباة وتفضيل أحد العاملين على الاخر مما يولد مشاكل حقيقية بينهم وتعطل بالفعل سير العمل ودرجة جودته وفاعليته ...


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااه 

من اصعب المواقف التى تواجه المدير 

ان يكون حكم فى مشاكل بين العاملين 

قد يكون بالفعل خلاف فى اسلوب العمل وادارته 

اما الاصعف  والاخطر 

ان يكون كل منهم يرى نفسه فقط 

ويريد ان يبسط دوره وهيمنته على باقى العاملين واذا لم يحقق هدفه 

يتحول الامر الى وضع العراقيل والصعوبات  لعدم نجاح العمل 

وبالتالى يصبح التنافس المطلوب بين العاملين هو صراع 

يؤدى فى النهاية الى تدمير العمل نفسه 

شكرا اختى العزيزة جيهان على ملاحظاتك القيمة واضافتك القوية 

وفى انتظار تجارب وخبرات اخرى 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## فاضــل

رغم ان علم الإدارة كعلم نشا و تطور في الغرب - و في امريكا تحديدا - و هذا يعني أنه نشا في ثقافة معينة إلا أن هناك بعض القواعد العامة التي تصلح للتطبيق في أماكن مختلفة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار اختلاف الثقافات السائدة 
العالم MacGregor لاحظ الممارسات الإدارية السائدة في خمسينات القرن العشرين و ما قبلها فوجدها تتلخص في بعض نقاط اسماها هو نظرية إكس THEORY X و تتلخص في:
- العامل (او المرؤوس) كسول بطبعه و لا يميل لتحمل المسئولية
- لابد من الرقابة اللصيقة للعامل أو المرؤوس كي يقوم بالعمل (Big Brother Style)
- الحوافز المالية هي فقط التي تدفع العامل لإنجاز العمل و ليس هناك تأثير للمحفزات الأخرى
- لابد أن يقوم المدير بتخطيط الأعمال و تجزئتها كي يستطيع العامل القيام بها و ليس على العامل أن يقوم بالتخطيط أو الابتكار
- لابد من ابعاد العمال عن بعضهم حتى لا يضيعوا وقت العمل في حوارات جانبية 
و بعد البحث و الدراسة لاحظ ماكريجور أن تلك الممارسات ليست من صميم طبيعة البشر و لكنها تحدث كرد فعل نحو الممارسات الإدارية التي تنظر إلى العامل على أنه مجرد ترس في آلة (Instrumental Man) و هنا تتجلى بوضوح النظرية الدونية التي تنظر بها المؤسسة إلى العامل (نظرة راس المال إلى تروس الآلة) 
قام هذا العالم بتطوير نظرية أخرى معاكسة لنظرية إكس و اسماها نظرية واي (Theory Y) و تتلخص فيما يلي:
- الإنسان نشيط بطبعه و يميل لتحمل المسئولية و ليس ذلك فحسب و لكنه أيضا يميل للمبادأه و الابتكار عند توفر الفرصة لذلك
- الإشراف المرن و إعطاء الثقة للعامل كفيلان بأن يكون العامل رقيبا على نفسه دونما حاجة لرقابة خارجية
- المال ليس هو الحافز الوحيد لإنجاز الأعمال و إنما هناك حوفز أخرى أكثر و اقوى تأثيرا مثل التشجيع و الدعم المعنوي و إتاحة الفرصة لتنمية و إشباع الذات
- إعطاء الفرصة للعامل لكي يشارك في التخطيط للأعمال يسهم في رفع كفاءة العمل و يزيد من قدرة العامل على اكتساب مهارات فنية و إدارية جديدة تصب في النهاية لمصلحة العمل 
- الإنسان كائن اجتماعي بطبعه و عزله عن محيطه يجعله يصاب السأم و الملل الذي يظهر في كثرة الشكوى و التمارض و الغياب و زيادة معدل دوران العمالة (تغيير العمال بالفصل أو الاستقالة) 
و معظم الممارسات الإدارية الحديثة مثل ساعات العمل المرنة و الإشراف غير المباشر و الدعم المعنوي و تنمية و إشباع الذات و إشراك العمال في التخطيط و اتخاذ القرار و الاهتمام بالجانب الإجتماعي للإنسان كلها نبعت من تلك النظرية 
مع ملاحظة أن تطوير تلك النظرية حدث في عام 1955 تقريبا 
فلننظر نحن إلى الممارسات الإدارية السائدة عندنا و نظرة الإدارة إلى العامل أو المرؤوس بشكل عام فسنجد أننا لا زلنا في عشرينات القرن العشرين حيث أن النظرية الغالبة هي نظرية إكس و بالتالي فردود الأفعال تجاهها هي التكاسل و الإهمال و التهرب من تحمل المسئولية (و بالمناسبة فهي نفس نظرة الحكومة إلى الناس فالحكومة تعامل الناس على أنهم قصّر لا يستطيعون تحمل المسئولية وبالتالي فالناس تتصرف برد فعل من نفس النوع فيردون على ممارسات الحكومة بالتصرف على أنهم قصّر لا يستطيعون تحمل المسئولية و يلقون بكل المسئولية على كاهل الحكومة و طالما استمر الحال على ذلك فسنظل ندور في تلك الحلقة المفرغة إلى أن يشاء الله غير ذلك). 
المشكلة التي واجهتني أنا شخصيا أني عندما حاولت تطبيق نظرية واي مع المرؤوسين الذين يعملون معي كان النجاح جزئيا حيث ان الثقافة السائدة هي ثقافة نظرية إكس و بالتالي فكان للثقافة السائدة التأثير الأكبر و لم استطع وحدي تنفيذ كل بنود نظرية واي حيث أن التنفيذ الجيد لتلك النظرية يستلزم ان تكون الثقافة السائدة في المكان ككل على مختلف درجاته الإدارية هي ثقافة نظرية واي .. و ليس مجرد صرخة في واد 
و على ذلك فالحلول السريعة Quick Fixes ليست حلولا للمشاكل التي تتعلق بنمط الثقافة السائدة و إنما ينبغي ان تكون الحلول نابعة من نفس البيئة التي نشات فيها المشاكل. 
مع جزيل الشكر للعزيز اسكندراني على اتاحة تلك الفرصة لتبادل الخبرات الإدارية .. و يتبقى التطبيق هو المحك الفعلي للخبرة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
اشراقة امل  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك للمرة الثانية 




> فهناك من يعمل بجد واخلاص وفى نفس الوقت يجيد التعبير عما يقوم به بمعنى أن مجهوده واضحا جليا للمدير ربما لطبيعة شخصيته وربما لقصده إظهار هذا الجهد لمديره حتى يأخذ مكانة متميزة وتقربا له ...
> والله أعلم بالنوايا ... 
> وهناك من يقوم بنفس عمله وربما بجودة وإخلاص أعلى ولكنه من النوع الذى لاتهمه المظاهر ولايسعى وراء كلمات الشكر والثناء أو فلنقل لايجيد التعبير عن نفسه وعمله ومجهوده أو يخشى لطبيعته الخجولة الإقتراب من مديره اجتماعيا...
> ومن هنا تأتى المشكلات إن لم ينتبه المدير الواعى فسيظلم هذا المجتهد الذى يعمل فى صمت على حساب الآخر ... وقد يترتب على هذا اصابته بالاحباط ويضعف حماسه


حضرتك وضعتى موقف ايجابى بكل المقاييس 



> فهناك من يعمل بجد واخلاص وفى نفس الوقت يجيد التعبير عما يقوم به





> وهناك من يقوم بنفس عمله وربما بجودة وإخلاص أعلى ولكنه من النوع الذى لاتهمه المظاهر


حضرتك وضعتى فى المثال  شخصين 

متفقين على اجادتهم لما يقومون به من عمل 

الاول يعمل بجد واخلاص  ويستطيع ابراز عمله ومجهوده 

والثانى ايضا يعمل بجد واخلاص ولا يجيد ابراز عمله ومجهوده 

وهذا الامر من الامور التى تبرز القدرات والمهارات الفردية 

 فليس عيب ابدا ان نجد من يستطيع ان يبرز ويظهر عمله 

بل هذا هو المطلوب  والمستحب 

ويجب على الفرد الثانى ان يتعلم ويكتسب هذه المهارات 

ونستطيع ان نبرز دور  هام فى محيط العمل بل والحياه  وهو الذكاء الاجتماعى 

الذكاء هبة من الله يمنحها لعباده بنسب متفاوتة كالرزق والجمال وغيرهما 

فالذكاء الأكاديمي والعلمي يختلف كلياً عن الذكاء الاجتماعي 

فالذكاء العلمي
 تدخل فيه عدة عوامل من ذاكرة قوية وقوة استرجاع للمعلومات وربط ومعالجة المعلومات العلمية بسرعة كبيرة

 أما الذكاء الاجتماعي
 فهو قابلية الفرد على الاستحضار والاستفادة من كل الظروف الاجتماعية المحيطة والخروج بموقف يحقق أهدافه سواء كانت بسيطة أو كبيرة.

ويعكس هذا النوع من الذكاء قدرة الفرد على فهم وإدراك وملاحظة مشاعر الآخرين وحالاتهم المزاجية، واحتياجاتهم، وتنعكس هذه القدرة في مهارات تعامل الفرد مع الآخرين وتحفيزهم. 

يتمتع بهذا النوع من الذكاء

المعالجون النفسيون، رجال المبيعات، المدرسون، المستشارون، العاملون في المجال الاجتماعي، رجال الدعوة، المدربون الرياضيون، 

 *يتميز من يتمتع بهذا الذكاء بالصفات التالية:* 

- يستمتع بصحبة الناس أكثر من الانفراد. 

- يبدو قائدًا للمجموعة. 

- يعطي نصائح للأصدقاء الذين لديهم مشكلات. 

- يحب الانتماء للنوادي والتجمعات أو أي مجموعات منظمة. 

- يستمتع بتعليم الآخرين بشكل كبير. 

- لديه صداقة حميمة مع اثنين أو أكثر. 

- يبدي تعاطفًا واهتمامًا بالآخرين. 

- الآخرون يبحثون عن تعاطفه أو اهتمامه وصحبته. 

- يسعى الآخرون لمشورته وطلب نصحه. 

- يفضل الألعاب والأنشطة والرياضات الجماعية. 

- يسعى للتفكير في مشكلة ما بصحبة الآخرين أفضل مما يكون بمفرده. 

- يبدو جذابًا مشهورًا له شعبية. 

- يعبر عن مشاعره وأفكاره واحتياجاته. 

- يحب المناقشات الجماعية والاطلاع على وجهات نظر الآخرين وأفكارهم. 

- يمكنه التعرف على مشاعر الآخرين، وتسميتها. 

- يمكنه الانتباه لتغير الحالات المزاجية للآخرين. 

- يحب الحصول على آراء الآخرين ويضعها في اعتباره. 

- لا يخشى مواجهة الآخرين. 

- يمكنه التفاوض. 

- يمكنه التأثير في الآخرين. 

- يمكنه عمل مناخ جيد أثناء وجوده. 

- يمكنه تحفيز الآخرين ليقوموا بأفضل ما لديهم 

شكرا لك مرة اخرى اختى العزيزة اشراقة امل على مشاركتك التى فتحت مجال اخر للحوار واضافت الكثير من المعلومات القيمة للموضوع

----------


## darwish

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أختى الجميلة ....إشراقة أمل
> 
> بداية أود أن أوضح أن العملية الإدارية عملية مرهقة جداً أكثر مما يتخيل أى إنسان وتحتاج لموهبة حقيقية وضبط إنفعالى وسرعة ودقة وحزم فى إتخاذ القرارات المختلفة هذا بالإضافة لكاريزما خاصة جداً هذه الكاريزما التى تتيح للمدير الناجح أن يكون محبوباً ومرهوباً فى نفس الوقت فلابد من وجود (مسافة) معينه بينه وبين العاملين معه (مسافة) وليست (جفوة )والفرق كبير جداً بين الإثنين    
> 
> أرجوأن أكون قد أفدتك وجاوبت على تساؤلك إجابة وافية 
> وتحياتى الدائمة لكى أختى العزيزة





اختى العزيزة 
جيهان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


تناولتى فى مشاركتك وردك على الاخت اشراقة امل 

جزء هام جدا 

وهو دور المدير له كاريزما خاصة تجعله  محبوبا ومرهوبا فى نفس الوقت 

فى  استطلاع أجراه مركز (غالوب) الأمريكي 

أن المديرين السيئين هم السبب الرئيس في ترك الموظفين والعمال الجيدين للعمل، 

وأن الموظف عندما يترك وظيفته فإن هدفه ترك المدير وليس الشركة. 

وأكدت الدراسات أن الموظفين يبقون في وظائفهم لأسباب عديدة غير المال.. 

فالشعور بأن عملهم يحظى بالتقدير،

 وبأنهم يساهمون في إنجاز مهمة الشركة أو المؤسسة، 

وأن لديهم أصدقاء في مكان العمل،

 ومدير جيد يديرهم فعلاً.

 فإذا كنت صاحب عمل ولاحظت أن الموظفين الممتازين يتركون الشركة

 فعليك البحث عن السبب في الإدارة. 

فإذا كان المدير هو ذلك الحالم الذي أنشأ الشركة فإنه قد يكون المشكلة..

فنفس الطاقة والاندفاع الذي أوصل الشركة إلى ما وصلت إليه 

تخلق في الواقع نوعاً من القلق في صفوف العاملين

 الذين سيجدون صعوبة كبيرة في تحديد الاتجاه الذي تقودهم إليه أفكار المدير

 وربما يكون الحل في هذه الحالة تكليف شخص آخر بتولي الإدارة.

 والموظفون الموهوبون يحتاجون في الحقيقة لمدير عظيم، 

وبقاء هذه المواهب في الشركة مرهون بعلاقتهم مع المدير، 

وأصحاب العمل الذين يخسرون كفاءات مهمة عليهم إعادة النظر في ثقافة موقع العمل. 

لقد حدد الاستطلاع الذي أجراه معهد (غالوب) العوامل التي تجعل موقع العمل جذاباً وهي: 

- الشعور بأن الموظف أو العامل يعرف ما هو متوقع منه. 

- توفير المواد والمعدات المناسبة لأداء الوظيفة. 

- إتاحة الفرصة للموظف أو العامل لتقديم أفضل ما عنده. 

- الشعور بأن هناك من يهتم به وبآرائه.
 وبما أن المدير المباشر يؤثر إلى حد كبير في توفير هذه المعطيات 

فإن القاعدة هي أن المدير الجيد يحافظ على الأفراد الجيدين. 

إن المدير الناجح هو مدرب يجد الوسائل والطرق المناسبة 

لمساعدة مرؤوسيه على المساهمة ويطور قدراتهم بشكل مستمر. 

والمدير الجيد يعرف كيف يحفز أفراده،

 وهو لا يعرضهم للفشل بوضعهم في المكان الخطأ أو تكليفهم بالأعمال التي لا تثير اهتمامهم. 

وإذا كنت تشعرهم بقيمتهم وتثمن قدراتهم فإنهم يشعرون بأنهم مهمون عندك

 وسيفكرون مرتين قبل أن يتركوا العمل لديك..

 والشركات التي تنجح في المحافظة على عمالها 

لديها مديرون يحققون بيئة عمل ديناميكية 

تفيد الموظفين وتؤدي إلى ازدهار العمل. 

وعندما يشعر المدير أفراده بقيمتهم بالاستماع إلى أفكارهم وتشجيع تعاونهم،

 فإنهم سيفضلون البقاء حتى إذا جاءهم عرض عمل آخر.. 

والمحافظة على العمالة الجيدة هي مفتاح الإنتاجية والربح


شكرا لك مره اخرى اختى جيهان 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أ/ نادر* 
> *حضرتك عارف بقي فيها إدارة و خبرات يبقي أنا هاتكلم يعني هاتلكم * 
> *مشاركة بمثابة تسجيل حضور و لي عودة للتعليق بما تيتحه لي خبراتي المتواضعة* 
> *خالص تحياتي لك و شكري علي مثل تلك الإضافة المتميزة كعادتك*





اختى العزيزة 
اميرة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


يسعدنى دائما وجودك فى قاعة ادارة الاعمال 

ومشاركاتك المتميزة فى موضوعاتها 

وانا عارف ومتأكد وواثق من خبراتك الادارية 

ومنتظر مشاركتك القيمه مقدما 

وفى انتظار عودتك بالمفيد لنا 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="7 80"]ابى العزيز الاسكندرانى
> 
> 
> اكيد طبعا موضوع منتهى الروعه كما تعودنا منك
> 
> انت تعلم انى بيتوتيه؟
> 
> ولم اخرج للعمل وكم كنت اتمنى ان اعمل
> لكن ؟ القدر
> ...





ابنتى العزيزة 
لمسه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كلماتك الرقيقه العطرة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ودائما فى انتظار مشاركاتك القيمه 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> حقيقه خبرات ادرايه ممتازة ولكن استاذ نادر اجدها صعبه بعض الشئ خاصه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه التى اصبحت تتماشى على خبرات اهوائيه وذاتيه ومصلحيه الا من رحم ربى 
> كم اتمنى ان يكون كل صاحب اداره او مسؤل عن موقع ما ان يتسم بهذه الصفات ولكن الغريب ان الكل يعلم ولكن لايتماشى مع ماهو معلوم اصبح مزاج المديرين واهوائهم وانتمأتهم هى الاسلوب المهيمن فى التعامل 
> الاخت جيهان اوضحت مميزات شخصيه خاصه بها وجميل جدا ان تحاول ان تمشى على هذا الدرب الطيب من الحكم العادل والمساواه 
> تحيه تقدير لحضرتك اخى الفاضل ولاختى الفاضله جيهان
> والى لقاء





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اتفق معك على صعوبة الموقف الادارى فى المجتمع  الشرقى 

لكن قد يكون لك كل الحق فى كلامك و نظرنا الى الادارة فى المصالح الحكوميه 

اما القطاع الاستثمارى والخاص  

فيوجد بها نماذج ادارية تماثل بالفعل النظم الحديثة المطبقه فى اوروبا وامريكا 

قد يكون راس المال هو المتحكم فى فرض اسلوب الادارة 

وايضا بل مقترن بهذا الاسلوب 

 اسلوب العقاب الصارم 

فلا يوجد خطا بلا عقاب كما لا يوجد انجاز بلا ثواب 

اشكرك  اختى العزيزة على مشاركتك 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الأستاذ الفاضل / اسكندراني*
> 
> *الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع*





اخى العزيز
حسام 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


الف شكر على مرورك الكريم 

وزيارتك العطرة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أرجو ان تكون لي عودة لهذا الموضوع القيم و الشيق حيث أن لدي ّ بعض ما يمكنني المشاركة به في هذا الشأن
> 
> فإلى لقاء قريب ان شاء الله
> 
> مع وافر الشكر لأخي الحبيب اسكندراني على حب الإفادة الذي تنطق به كلماته





اخى العزيز
فاضل  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


زيارتك  للموضوع هو فخر اعتز به 

فى انتظار كلماتك الجميله وفكرك الرائع 

مع وافر الشكر والتقدير لكلماتك الكريمة العطرة المشجعة 

التى تبث الامل دائما فى ارجاء المنتدى 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذ\ نادر..
> موضوع جميل فعلا......تسلم أيدك..
> فدائما تلقى بموضوعاتك الثرية عن الأدراة وأصولها وكيفية النجاح والوصول للترقى والتميز..
> فى أنتظار جديدك الأدراى المتميز الناجح دائمااااا.... تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى





ابنتى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فدائما ما تاتى بالكلمة الرقيقه والتشجيع المثمر 

شكر لك مرورك  اعطر 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

موضوع رائع ومفيد مع أنى سمعت منك نصائح اروع أتمنى لو قدمتها ليستفيد منها الجميع 

وقبل ان أنصت اليك كنت أكره الادارة والرياسة مما اراه من تحكمات منهم ولكن بعد أن سمعت لك 

تمنيت أن أكون رئيس عمل يحب من يعملون معه ويكون ذكيا فى نصح غيره

يسرفنى ويسعدنى الاستماع لك فى كل وقت أخى الحبيب 


كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## deyamag

*شكراً لكم .*

----------


## طارق بك

مع اني لم اقراء الموضوع ولكن شكرا علي المجهود

----------

